# Software (nicht in Portage) richtig installieren?

## Marvin-X

Hallo,

irgendwie ein unschöner Betreff aber ich erläuter mal was ich damit meine.

Es gibt einige Programme die nicht im Portagetree enthalten sind. Kein Problem man holt sich die Quellen und compiliert. Aber wie macht man es richtig damit die neuen Programme evtl im Portage angemeldet sind oder wenn das Paket zukünftig vorhanden ist auch upgedatet wird. Sollte ich checkinstall verwenden?

Mir geht es darum Inkosistenzen zu vermeiden.

Wie macht Ihr das so?

----------

## Beforegod

Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre ein ebuild dafür zu schreiben.

Oder mit emerge --inject paketname

sollte das Paket dann mal in den Tree aufgenommen werden musst Du es allerdings wieder normal installieren (sprich per emerge paketname)

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre ein ebuild dafür zu schreiben.

 

Wäre das http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/gentoo-howto.html die richtige Anleitung dafür?

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Oder mit emerge --inject paketname

 

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich mir heute noch anschauen. Verstehe ich das richtig, das dann das sogenannte "fremde Paket" im Portage registriert wird? Also könnte ich dann auf so was wie Checkinstall verzichten.

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> sollte das Paket dann mal in den Tree aufgenommen werden musst Du es allerdings wieder normal installieren (sprich per emerge paketname)

 

Das ist klar. Das Paket muss dann vorher deinstalliert werden?

----------

## Beforegod

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

>  *Beforegod wrote:*   Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre ein ebuild dafür zu schreiben. 
> 
> Wäre das http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/gentoo-howto.html die richtige Anleitung dafür?
> 
>  *Beforegod wrote:*   Oder mit emerge --inject paketname 
> ...

 

Die Anleitung ist die richtige!

Bei emerge --inject bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man die Pakete wieder deinstallieren muss wenn eine neue version rauskommt..

Und das emerge --inject wie checkinstall ist, ist falsch!

Es vermerkt nur, das das Paket da ist, aber nicht welche Dateien er verwendet. Also nimm lieber checkinstall dafür!

Gruß,

BeforeGod

----------

## Tharkun

Wo siehst du eigentlich das Problem ? Portage installiert Pakete immer nach /usr (oder binary only pakete nach /opt). Du kannst also ohne Probleme nach /usr/local installieren ohne irgendwas von gentoo durcheinander zu werfen.

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, wieso nicht einfach einen ebuild schreiben :)

----------

